# Gibbs 6-9 month video



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

What an awesome video of your boy! He's so beautiful! I'd love to get a golden from your breeder one of these days!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

He's soooooo handsome Melissa!!!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

He's such a cutie<:

I love the playfighting with the cat<:


----------



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh Gibbs, you handsome man!! Happy 9 month birthday!


----------



## neo2000 (Jan 22, 2011)

Love the video--especially playing with the cat! We have two cats at home and are wondering how our new puppy, who comes home on Sunday, will be with them, and vice versa. By the way, we are also naming our puppy Gibbs.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

He is so adorable!! You are going to have so much fun with him. I love him playing in the snow  Going to be a great obedience dog too I see!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

neo2000 said:


> Love the video--especially playing with the cat! We have two cats at home and are wondering how our new puppy, who comes home on Sunday, will be with them, and vice versa. By the way, we are also naming our puppy Gibbs.


No way! Another Gibbs! That is too cool! The cat and dog have a love-hate relationship but it is entertaining! 



kfayard said:


> He is so adorable!! You are going to have so much fun with him. I love him playing in the snow  Going to be a great obedience dog too I see!


He is so funny... the part where he's just running in circles at the beginning is about 12 inches of fresh snow. He thought it was awesome! Gibbs is so smart, we're doing exceptionally well in our rally class. Our instructor thinks we can do the advanced exercises better than some of the adult dogs. I can't wait to get to trials!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> He is so funny... the part where he's just running in circles at the beginning is about 12 inches of fresh snow. He thought it was awesome! Gibbs is so smart, we're doing exceptionally well in our rally class. Our instructor thinks we can do the advanced exercises better than some of the adult dogs. I can't wait to get to trials!


Are you doing fun matches with him yet?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Megora said:


> Are you doing fun matches with him yet?


Our class is basically rally-run-thru so we do a full course every week. He is happy and up the entire time.


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

*Awesome vid!! He is so cute, and he listens real good too. We really will have to get together and let Lucy and him play sometime this summer.*


----------



## NJgoldengirl (Jan 16, 2011)

So cute and so handsome!!! I love Gibbs!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

CarolinaCasey said:


> *He is happy and up the entire time*.


And that's the best part of all and proof you have a dog who will go far.

The reason why I asked about fun matches is I'm all in favor of them as a training aid once you and your dog reasonably know all of the exercises/stations. That's all.  

How did you teach the light switch trick btw?


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

He is adorable! We like the light trick


----------



## seagypsy (Jan 8, 2011)

What an awesome video!


----------



## cprcheetah (Apr 26, 2009)

He is so handsome! Loved the video.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Awww GIBBS!!!!

He is so beautiful. I really enjoyed the video...especially the snow zoomies. 

Give him a big hug from me and Vito!


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

What a fantastic video!! He is absolutely gorgeous, and looks like such a happy, playful guy. Love the name Gibbs, too!

My favorite bits were the snow zoomies...so much fun!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Melissa, Gibbs is so adorable!! I love the vid of him hopping through the snow!! he is growing into such a handsome and talented guy! So good at the hand signs! Sasha needs work!


----------



## Our Treasure of Gold (Mar 20, 2011)

I loved the video! Very nicely done. We are looking for a show girl. We are out of California, but I noticed some of the most beautiful goldens are back east. Can you recommend us Gibbs breeder. 

I notice the Blog (google) site that you sign in from your email account. I have never signed up on one of those, but would like to be a Gibbs follower and watch him grow. Do you have any recommendations for sign up for that?


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

FABULOUS VIDEO!! Gibbs is SO handsome! Love the pics of him bounding through the snow, and the ones of you training him. Such a good boy!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This video was so much fun to watch. Do you think he could have better pigment?? No snow nose for Gibbs!


----------

